# Heya!



## Bengal18 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi there! My name is Natalie, and I hail from Northern Utah, haha.

Anyways, I have two cats. Pippin and Pixar (Pix's name is still under consideration.The other option being Squeak so they would be Pip and Squeak. Or Ferris, since Ferris Bueller's Day off is such a great movie.) 

I adopted these two wonderful boys from a no-kill animal shelter where their foster mama was taking care of them just this past Monday and Tuesday. I was originally only interested in Pippin, but I took him home and he cried all night searching for his kitten buddies, and so I ended up going back and adopting him as well. 

I've had cats before, but these two are officially mine. My parents still own my two lovely Norwegian Forrest Cat/ Siberian mixes Cassie and Casey, whom I've had since I was ten. 

And here are Pip's and Pix's pictures! 

Pippin









Pixar


----------



## Bengal18 (Jan 21, 2015)

*Name Suggestions?*

I have two kittens that I adopted earlier this week. 

The orange one is named Pippin...



His name is already set in stone... I'm just not sure about this little guy. (Pip's foster brother.)



He's currently called Pixar, which I think is a great name, but my roommate wants to name him Squeak. (Pip and Squeak.) 

Concerns about Pixar are that when i shorten their names to Pip and Pix, I'm afraid it's too similar, and the concern with Squeak is that it's adorable right now, but when the little guy is older it may not be so appropriate. But then again it may just become ironic and kind of funny.

What do you guys suggest for names for a charcoal colored tux? Haha.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ashe?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

OO look at the toes and chin. Looks like he stole the cream!

I had a ginger tabby named Squeek. She was a sweet thing. never spoke above a squeek.

Zane?


----------



## Bengal18 (Jan 21, 2015)

Aw I like both Zane and Ashe. I just came home and my roommate has made a cat tent for him that has "PIXAR" glitter puffy painted in gold. XD So I guess it's sticking.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome and thanks for adopting from a shelter to open up space for other cats


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What beautiful boys! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh they're so cute! It's so sweet that Pippin missed his buddies, and even sweeter that you went back and got one of them for him!  It looks like Pippin is a classic tabby? Pixar has the cutest little white paws!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

OOOh, kitten piccies! Lol. They are so~ cute! Welcome to the forum, btw! 
Seriously, kittens adopted in pairs are always for the better, you won't regret it!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Both so cute, and oh those little white paws!!!! How great that you saved two kitties. It really does work out better, because you know they are never alone then and always have someone to play with. I love happy stories like this, were two kitties got a forever home


----------



## Bengal18 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks guys! It really is hard to imagine one without the other now, the do EVERYTHING together, from playing, to eating, to sleeping. XD It's adorable. 

I'm happy that I had the opportunity to actually rescue them from a shelter, there are so many kittens there right now. :c 

And yes, Pip is a classic orange tabby, and Pixar is a blue-grey tux. Haha. My little moggies.


----------

